# Food for thought (recipies)



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

What have you guys been eating lately? What's one of your current favorite recipes? (The easier the better..)

I discovered a good one not too long ago - its fast, even after a 10 hour work day plus a spin, it can be made with stuff on your shelf and freezer (except the scallions), it has protein, and tastes good. There is a lot of sodium, but you can pick low salt canned versions of things if that is a concern.


&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

White bean chili with chicken

2 scallions (chopped, keep dark green part for garnish)
1 clove garlic
olive oil
cumin 1/2 tsp
chili powder 3/4 tsp
1 can white beans, drained
1 can diced tomatoes with juice
Chicken broth 
Frozen chicken breast (or 3/4 cup cooked leftover)
Tabasco
Rice, cooked (or microwaved - I like trader joes)


Take the frozen chicken breast and poach it for about 6 min in the broth until done, then take out and put aside, saving the broth. (can also use leftover chicken - no need to poach). Take the scallions and the garlic and sautee it in a little olive oil. When it starts to turn golden, add the chili and cumin and stir around for a min, then pour in the beans, tomatoes, and 3/4 cup of the broth. Simmer on low heat for 15 min. While this is cooking shred the chicken. After 15 min, add shredded chicken and cook for 5 more minutes. Add tabasco to taste. Serve over rice, with teh reserved scallions for garnish. Sometimes I put a little grated cheddar on top. Mmm good.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Chunky Tomato Sauce with Fish*

This is super easy and yummy!

Two 14 ounce cans of tomato chunks (I swear by Organic Muir Glenn Tomatoes with Basil)
Two Tbsp olive oil
4 or 5 gloves of garlic, minced
One large tomato, chopped (can be omitted if short on time)
One pound of cod or similar fish, cut into one inch chunks (or a couple cans of canned tuna)
Half a cup or so of red wine (can be omitted)
Couple Tsp of salt

Heat the oil in a pot and add the garlic. Simmer until the garlic is golden but not browned. Add the cans of tomato chunks, the chopped tomato, salt and wine. Let simmer for half an hour or so. Add the fish and let cook for 5 minutes or so. Mash the fish with a spoon on the sides of the pot. Serve over whole wheat pasta.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

sorry had to join in as i just discovered this soup "Loaded baked potato soup"...not so good for u but i;m ok with that

http://www.kraftfoods.com/kf/recipes/recipedetail.htm?recipe_id=94649


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> This is super easy and yummy!


sounds good except for that fish part. 

oh - and here's my recipe. these are pretty tasty and guilt free.

1/4 cup shortening
1/2 cup applesauce
3/4 cup honey
1 egg
2 cup whole wheat flour
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. ground nutmeg
1/4 tsp. salt
1 cup grated zucchini
1 cup oatmeal
1 cup currants (less sugar than raisins)

Instructions: Preheat the oven to 375. Cream together the shortening, applesauce and honey. Then add the egg and beat well. Stir together baking soda, cinnamon, nutmeg, and salt - sift in flour. Add this mixture alternately with the zucchini to the egg mixture. Stir in the oatmeal and raisins. Drop by teaspoons onto greased cookie sheets. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes.

Makes 5 dozen


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

With the weather being so crappy here in Nor Cal and both my guy and I fighting off the flu since New Years, comfort foods have been ruling the roost round here. My friend Sasha gave me this Chicken Noodle Soup recipe, super easy and the homemade noodles make it very hearty.

Sasha's Chicken Soup

1 whole chicken
3 cans chicken broth
salt and pepper
2 carrots
3 celery stalks

Wash chicken well. Put in deep pan. Put broth in pan and fill with water until chicken is covered. Add salt and pepper to taste. Cook for one hour. Take chicken out and 
let cool while making noodles.

Noodles:
3 cups flour
1 tbsp salt
3 eggs
1/3-1/2 cup flour

Mix these until dough forms. Roll out small balls of dough to thickness desired and slice noodles. Repeat until all dough is gone.

When done with noodles, heat the juice back up. Boil noodles in. Tear 
chicken apart and add to the juice. Chop up carrots and celery, toss in pot. Put lid on. Cook until noodles and veggies are soft.

My other favorite easy meal is beef stew, just toss it in the crock pot in the morning, come home to a good smelling house and hot dinner. I think it drives the dogs nuts though to smell it cooking all day.

Beef Stew

1 1/4 pounds lean stew beef
1 can beef broth
2 cans water
1/2 small onion
2 large potato
2 carrots
3 celery stalks
large handful of green beans
salt, pepper and garlic to taste or beef stew seasoning packet

Chop it all up, throw it in the crock pot on low 8 hours, stir once in a while. Sometimes a little cornstarch is needed to thicken.

We usually have a big salad with cut up veggies with dinner too.


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*what am i NOT eating lately?*

i'm not a recipe gal, i usually just throw things together. i love to cook by looking at what i have on hand and adding to it. fresh herbs and stinky cheeses, balsamic vinegar, and garlic are always in my kitchen. you don't have to spend a lot to eat well, you just have to be creative! 

i really like red quinoa lately, and i'm addicted to van's organic vegan waffles with almond butter for breakfast.(nope, i'm not vegan. life without cheese?! i'm pretty sure i'd die) also steel cut oats are a big hit at my house. i cook a big pot (they take a while) and take portions to work. in the summer i buy loads of berries (how i miss you oregon!) and freeze on a single layer on cookie sheet, then package in heavy ziplocks. they retain their perfect darling shape that way and are yummy to add to just about anything, try floating lovely whole frozen raspberries in your cocktail or arranging atop a decadant desert. mmmm...

i'm a single parent and work full time, so i use a lot of short cuts and embellish stuff that is already packaged. i love the sapporo buckwheat ramen, i add dried mushrooms, chunks of tofu (or beef or chicken or whatever i've got) dried mushrooms, sesame oil, scallions, etc.. my kid calls it hippie ramen but he eats it up.

when i'm actually going to cook something (usually for a potluck as there are only 2 of us and i abhor throwing food out) there are 2 cookbooks that i love: for peasant food, Laurel's Kitchen. just good honest food, vegetarian. i grew up on these recipes in a vegetarian household but am a full-fledged meatatarian now! if you are looking for veg/vegan recipies this book is a classic. (PM me for others if you are of that persuasion). the sheperd's pie is a favorite.

for more traditional crowd pleasers, you can't beat The Silver Palate Good Times Cookbook by Rosso/Lukins. wonderful stuff. the honey curry coleslaw with peanuts is always a hit. lots of cool info/tables/resources there also.

for drool-worthy ogling, i go here: http://mydinnertable.typepad.com/home/casual_fine_dining/index.html

i would eat sushi every day of my life if i could. I bought my son all of the stuff to make it and we got a lesson from a friend, we need to make it more instead of buying it $$, but it is our favorite treat. get the miso soup from the asian market (cheaper that way) and bada bing! dinner.

sheesh, i love to talk about food almost as much as i love to eat apparently! bon apetit everyone! i'll get my mom's granola cookie recipe and post it up. they are soooo good. thanks for reading my food ramblings all. i'm hungry now...


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

My stomach is growling!!!

I love Pad Thai, but can never make it as good as what I have had in restaurants, but this is my fave homemade version.

1/2 pkg rice noodles
shrimp
chicken
scallions
cilantro
garlic
crushed peanuts
bean sprouts
veg or peanut oil to saute
2 tbsp lime juice
2 tbsp tamarind paste
2 tbsp ketchup
2 tbsp sambel oelek (or less, or more, depending on how fire resistant you are)
1 tbsp soy sauce
1 tbsp fish sauce
1 tbsp sugar
1 egg, beaten

Boil water for the noodles - put in noodles - turn of heat and let sit for 5 minutes - drain and rinse.
Heat up oil - saute up the garlic and chicken and shrimp. Make a well in the bottom of wok - put in the egg - let cook until set and then break up. Add noodles. Add lime juice, ketchup, sambel oelek, soy sauce and sugar (I usually just mix all this stuff together before adding to wok). Mix and heat things up. Taste. Plate out. Put on garnish stuff - bean sprouts, cilantro, scallions (I ususally just use the green part slice up fine) and peanuts. 

YUM!!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

These are at least based from "Best-Ever Curry Cookbook", by Mridula Baljekar. If you have any interest in Indian/Asian curries and related dishes, I HIGHLY recommend this book- we have yet to be disappointed in any dish from it. Many recipes are or could easily be adapted to vegan, lower fat, etc. For whatever reason we seem to feel better/have more energy when we eat some of this type of food... is it the fresh garlic and ginger or the other spices? Whatever- it's great stuff!

********
DAHL- someone around here once mentioned something about how easy it was to gain weight on 'kid food'. I find that idea amusing since this happens to be one of my daughter's favorites since before she was a year old. 

1 3/4 c lentils (regular brown)
1/4 c red lentils

Soak for 30-60 minutes, then boil 20-25 min starting with just enough water to cover beans at first. It should thicken up.

Meanwhile in our frying pan:
2-3 T oil
1 t whole mustard seed
1 t whole cumin seed

Fry until mustard seed pops. Then add:
1 lg or 2 med onions
3"-4" chunk grated ginger root
2 chili peppers
Approx 2T fish sauce- to taste

Fry until onion caramelized. Then mix together in a bowl and throw into oil:
1 T ground tumeric
1 T ground coriander
1 T ground cumin
1 T garam masala

Add all of oil and spices to beans PLUS:
4-5 med chopped tomatoes
1/2 bunch chopped cilantro leaves

Simmer for 30 minutes, then enjoy! One can also add some chopped frozen spinach- just make sure to squeeze out any liquid first.

*************************
CHICKEN IN COCONUT MILK- recommended to serve w/ the Pulao below

1 T ground almonds
1 T dry shredded unsweetend coconut
2/3 C coconut milk
2/3 C fromage frais or ricotta cheese
1½ tsp ground coriander
1 tsp chilli powder
1 tsp crushed garlic
1½ tsp grated fresh ginger root
1 tsp salt
2 T vegetable oil
1 lb chicken breast fillets, skinned and cubed (approx 1 inch squares)*
3 green cardamom pods
1 bay leaf
1 dried red chilli, crushed
2 T chopped fresh coriander (cilantro)

_*For the vegetarians in the house, I've always wondered what this would be like with tofu...._
1. Dry roast the almonds and coconut in a wok or large pan until they turn a shade darker. Transfer the mixture to a large glass bowl.
2. Add the coconut milk, cheese, ground coriander, chilli powder, garlic, ginger, and salt to the bowl. Mix together well.
3. Heat the vegetable oil in the pan, and add the chicken cubes, cardamom pods, and bay leaf. Stir-fry for about 2 minutes to seal the chicken.
4. Pour in the coconut mixture and stir well. Lower the heat, add the chilli and coriander, then cover and cook for 10-12 minutes, stirring occasionally to prevent ticking to the pan. Uncover the pan, then stir and cook for 2 more minutes.

***********************

TRICOLOR PULAO- frozen diced veggies are perfect for this dish!
1 C basmati rice, rinsed and soaked for 30 minutes
2 T vegetable oil
½ tsp cumin seeds
2 dried bay leaves
4 green cardamom pods (can get away without them but tastes much better with)
4 cloves
1 onion, finely chopped
1 carrot, finely diced
1/2 C frozen peas, thawed
1/3 C frozen corn, thawed (we skip this and add more peas and carrots instead)
1/4 C cashew nuts, lightly fried
2 C water
1/4 tsp ground cumin
salt

1. Heat the oil in a wok or large pan over medium heat and fry the cumin seeds for 2 minutes. Add the bay leaves, cardamom, and cloves, and fry gently for 2 minutes more, stirring the spices from time to time.
2. Add the onion and fry until lightly browned. Stir in the diced carrot and cook, stirring, for 3-4 minutes.
3. Drain the soaked rice and add to the contents in the pan. Stir well to mix. Add the peas, corn, and fried cashew nuts.
4. Add the measured water and the remaining spices, and add salt to taste. Bring to a boil, cover, and simmer for 15 minutes over a low heat until all the water is absorbed.
5. Leave to stand, covered, for 10 minutes.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*Food of the gods*

2 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup sugar
3/4 cup chocolate chips
1 cup butter
1 egg

Whip butter and sugar together, add egg, then flour. Stir in chocolate chips. Put it in your fridge. Then, late at night after everyone else had gone to sleep, get a spoon and eat half of it while watching something crappy on the TV. Wake up with hangover like symptoms. Eat a little hair of the dog. For lunch, finish the bowl. Hopefully you don't get sick from the raw egg.

For real, I cook a lot of stir fried veggies with Tofu, throw on some sauce from Trader Joe's, and pile it on brown rice. Healthy meal in about half and hour.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

2WD said:


> My stomach is growling!!!
> 
> I love Pad Thai, but can never make it as good as what I have had in restaurants, but this is my fave homemade version.
> 
> ...


Ketchup, ew, that's not "thai". 
I will look up the recipe for authentic pad thai sauce here in a bit - tamarind paste, lime juice and fish sauce. I could eat Thai 7 days a week, cook it lots.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> Ketchup, ew, that's not "thai".
> I will look up the recipe for authentic pad thai sauce here in a bit - tamarind paste, lime juice and fish sauce. I could eat Thai 7 days a week, cook it lots.


I'm packing, be there in 5.

Oh wait, I thought you said you were cooking it now. NM.

gab


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

MTNgirl said:


> also steel cut oats are a big hit at my house. i cook a big pot (they take a while) and take portions to work.


Here's a shortcut for steel cut oats. Now we always have time for oats pre-ride:

bring water to boil, add the oats, stir then turn off heat, cover, and let sit overnight on the stovetop. In the morning cook 'em up - takes less than 10 minutes (bonus: they don't stick as much to the inside of the pot).


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

OMG I just made this bread today. So easy and so good. Check out the link where a 4 year old can even make it.

No Knead Bread

adapted from Mark Bittman of NY Times who got it from Sullivan Street Bakery. When the recipe first came out, it was the blogging community who took the bread to new heights, especially Rose Levy Beranbaum, author of The Bread Bible.

Yield: one 1½ lb loaf
3 cups bread flour (I like Harvest King bread flour)
1/4 teaspoon instant yeast
3/4 tablespoon kosher salt (or 1 teaspoon table salt)
1 1/2 cups warm water
Covered pot (five-quart or larger cast iron, Pyrex, ceramic, enamel...something that can go into a 450F oven.)

1. Mix dough: The night before, combine all ingredients in a big bowl with a wooden spoon until the dough just comes together. It will be a shaggy, doughy mess. Cover with plastic wrap and let sit 12-20 hours on countertop.

2. Shape & preheat: The dough will now be wet, sticky and bubbly. With a wet spatula, dump the dough on a floured surface. Fold ends of dough over a few times with the spatula and nudge it into a ball shape. You can use your hands if you like, just keep your hands wet so that the dough does not stick. Generously dust a cotton towel (not terrycloth) with flour. Set dough seam side down on top of towel. Fold towel over the dough. Let it nap for 2 hours. When you've got about a half hour left, slip your covered pot into the oven and preheat to 450F.

3. Bake: Your dough should have doubled in size. Remove pot from oven. Holding towel, dump wobbly dough into pot. Doesn't matter which way it lands. Shake to even dough out. Cover. Bake 30 minutes. Uncover, bake another 15-20 minutes or until the crust is beautifully golden and middle of loaf is 210F. Remove and let cool on wired rack. If not eating right away, you can re-crisp crust in 350F oven for 10 minutes. Best way to eat it? Smear a warm slice with some good butter (Kerrygold and Lurpac are both found in your grocery stores, usually on top shelf)


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

formica said:


> Ketchup, ew, that's not "thai".
> I will look up the recipe for authentic pad thai sauce here in a bit - tamarind paste, lime juice and fish sauce. I could eat Thai 7 days a week, cook it lots.


Yes........I know I know - but it's great, I swear!!!- and thanks for mentioning the tamarind paste and fish sauce - d'oh!!!- I forgot those (when I make it I go on autopilot) when I was writing out the recipe from memory and the memory wasn't working as it should- sorry ladies!! I've corrected the recipe. I'm totally interested in your recipe - I'm all up for doing a Pad Thai cook off!!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

women's ride and thai cook off at Formica's house.... sometime.

Seriously, I see ketchup in a lot of pad that recipes and I've never understood it or tried it. It must work for the desired effect because I see it even in some supposedly authentic cookbooks. 

Thai Green Curry w/ chicken.

heat up 1 C coconut milk in pan,
dissolve 2T green curry paste
add another C cococnut milk, heat until it boils for 8-10 minutes.
tear 2 lime leaves into pieces, add, turn down.
add 3 thinly sliced chicken breast,
3 T fish sauce
1 tsp sugar
1 cup bamboo shoots,
stir cook for 2-3 minutes (watch the chicken)
add 1/2 red pepper in thin slices,
20 thai basil leaves

serve with fresh Jasmine rice

I keep these ingredients in the house so this is an "easy" one for me

Pad Thai sauce from scratch:
3 T fish sauce
2 T sugar
2 T lime juice
1/4 C or so tamarind paste ( you can buy it already made, no need to soak and scrape tamarind pods)


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*CLASSIC MTB "recipie"*

We've so far skipped one of the most important ones that I learned here years ago:

Warm Shower/Cold Beer

What you do is come in from an exhausting ride and hop in the shower with a frosty cold microbrew. HEAVEN. :thumbsup:


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> We've so far skipped one of the most important ones that I learned here years ago:
> 
> Warm Shower/Cold Beer
> 
> What you do is come in from an exhausting ride and hop in the shower with a frosty cold microbrew. HEAVEN. :thumbsup:


In my house, winter rides are followed by a variant of this - the hot bath with the beer!!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Thai style fried rice

( pork is my fav, but you can use anything)

3 C rice, cooked
Two small lean pork chops, thin sliced
garlic
two eggs
1 C bamboo shoots
peas

(anything else works good too, chopped carrots, slived cabbage etc)

Heat wok, add oil, saute garlic
add pork, saute
add bamboo shoots, toss with everything
push to one side, crack two eggs in and scramble gently
add rice,
add sauce ( this is what makes it, yum)
2 T fish sauce
4 T oyster sauce
2 T soy sauce
mix well by toss/saute, add 1/2 C frozen peas,
devour.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

verslowrdr said:


> We've so far skipped one of the most important ones that I learned here years ago:
> 
> Warm Shower/Cold Beer
> 
> What you do is come in from an exhausting ride and hop in the shower with a frosty cold microbrew. HEAVEN. :thumbsup:


When I was training for racing with a coach and all, blah, blah... I would come home from hard interval power tap workouts and take my recovery drink in the shower with me. Doesn't get much geekier than that.

I am much more fun now and am happily guilty of having showered with beer in hand.  The question is do you "run with scissors" and take the glass bottle in the shower with you or pour it into something less dangerous like a plastic cup? I live dangerously.


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

This recipe is really quick and easy - and my kids liked it!

Parmesan Baked Chicken

Cut boneless skinless chicken breasts in half lengthwise. Put in oven-safe dish. Melt about 1 teaspoon per breast of margarine in microwave. Stir in crushed garlic - about 1/4 teaspoon per breast. Spoon mixture over top of each piece of breast and spread around so entire top is covered. Liberally sprinkle each piece with Parm Plus Garlic Herb (made by Kraft, you'll find it with the Parmesan Cheese). Make sure you cover the entire top of each piece. Bake at 375 for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Mrs. Outlaw (Oct 13, 2005)

*Mexican Delight*

Great thread!

Here's mine:
MEXICAN DELIGHT
1 lb ground turkey
1 box macaroni
1 pkg. taco seasoning
1 can corn
1 jar of your fav salsa
shredded cheddar cheese
Ritz cracker crumbs

Brown ground turkey, drain grease, add the taco seasoning and 3/4 cup water, cook 3 minutes. Add drained corn, salsa and cooked macaroni, mix well. Pour in cassarole dish, top with cheese and Ritz cracker crumbs. Bake in 350 degree oven for 20 minutes or until cheese is melted.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> This is super easy and yummy!
> 
> Two 14 ounce cans of tomato chunks (I swear by Organic Muir Glenn Tomatoes with Basil)
> Two Tbsp olive oil
> ...


Wow, how funny...this (pretty much) exact recipe has been in my rotation for the last year...and I just made it up with what I had in the house....and it was good so I keep making it. I generally use Tilapia or some type of white fish. Chicken works, too.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

What I made tonight, not wanting to spend $$$ on takeout and wanting to start using up dusty cans of food:

1 can Progresso Cream of Mushroom (+1/2 can water)
1/2 cup rice
1 can black beans
1 can corn
onion powder
paprika
mustard powder
salt and pepper
Tabasco sauce to taste

Boil it all together (put beans in toward end) until rice is cooked, 10-15 min. Serve with hunk of bakery bread for dipping. Plenty of leftovers, might have to add more soup next time around, or just heat with vegetables, as there's all the rice from the bottom. Proportions have nothing to do with logic except I wanted to use everything up!

I was tempted to add shredded Edam cheese, but resisted.

EDIT: Tonight I added another can soup + water then a tiny can of tomato paste w/chili peppers in it. I'll stretch this out forever!

Also made a batch of cookies as per recipe above, b/c I wanted to use up the dark brown sugar and tons of leftover Christmas chocolate.

_Note to self:_ Do not touch brown sugar that's been softened in the microwave, in case melted bits of it get under your fingernails :eekster:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*An old favorite*

This is actually from the "I Hate To Cook Book" from the 60's - been with the fambly since then

Dr Martin's mix:

1 lb sausage
1 cup rice
2 cups water
2 cubes bullion (chicken or beef)
1/2 head celery
2 bell peppers
5-6 carrots
1 bundle green onions

brown sausage in large skillet w/lid, drain grease (just the bulk of it - need some left)
chop veggies
dissolve buillion in the water
add everything to skillet and mix well

turn on burner low, put lid on skillet and cook for an hour. Stir occasionally if you want.

I vary this by using different flavor sausage (sage, yum), different rice (arborio is excellent). Oh, and the carrots weren't in the original recipe - that was my idea.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

the recipies look good, guys, keep 'em coming!

I just threw together the stuff for another loaf of "the" bread. Took less than 3 minutes. Now the yeast does its work.

Here's another goodie that I got from my adkins crazy bro - (i serve it over rice though because I love carbs). There are all kinds of more complicated versions of this, but I like it simple.

Godzilla chicken 

Chicken breasts - about 2 big or 3 little (if frozen can blanch in broth for 5 min)
1 shallot
olive oil
1 pkg Stouffers Spinach souffle (thawed or defrosted in microwave)

Take chicken breasts, brown em in a pan (optional if you poached 'em) & put them in baking dish
Slice shallot up nice and thin and sautee in oil until just turning to brown
Spread shallots over breasts in baking dish
Spread the souffle over the breasts. Try and cover all exposed chicken.

Bake at like 350 for 20 min or until the souffle stuff looks done.

Eat with rice. Yum.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

O K this is my easy paste for after weekday after ride meal.


1/2 lb italian sausage
paste of choice ( I like small tube or shells )
1/2 red onion sliced, or green onions
little red chille flake
1 or 2 clove garlic sliced
olive oil
hard cheese of choice


make little meat balls with sausage and brown add onions and garlic saute till onions done add a bit of chile, salt pepper .

combine with pasta and top with cheese before serving , serve with salad and veggies of your choice. yummy and quick


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Rosemary soup*

This is from a cookbook I started. I am a registered Dietitian and loves me some good food.....and beer. Oh, and MTB racing!

Chickpea / Rosemary Soup
Stanley T. Crocker, Registered Dietitian
Makes 6-8 servings

2 T olive oil
½ onion
½ t crusher red pepper
½ t celery seed
½ t cumin
½ t oregano
1 T crushed rosemary
3 cup H20 with 6 vegetable broth cubes or 6 t of bouillon paste
6 cup soaked / drained chickpeas

1.	In a large pot sauté onion in olive oil until almost translucent. 
2.	Add all herbs and spices. 
3.	Continue to sauté for 2 more minutes. 
4.	Add water, broth and chickpeas. 
5.	Simmer for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.
6.	Set let cool for 1 hr or set pot in sink of cold water to express-cool until safe to blend. WARNING, blending hot soup can be dangerous, use caution. 
7.	Carefully ladle into blender and blend until very smooth. This will take several blenders full. 
8.	Serve with crostini or other crispy cracker.

Great source of fiber, folate, and protein


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Where's the beef stronganhoff*

This recipe is bad as i cannot stop eating it. It has some cream in it but you can reduce that and add more yogurt if you desire less Sat-fat. Just don't cut it out all together as it really adds a real sense of Umami even though cream has no more protein than the yogurt. Also, you can sub Bison for the TVP if you really want the meat or a shot of heme-iron which TVP does not have. Lastly, as with most recipes, saute the herbs to really bring out the flavors. The heat does a real number to them.

Where's-the-Beef Stroganoff 
Stanley T. Crocker, Registered Dietitian
Makes 6-8 servings

1 whole onion and 3 cloves fresh garlic 
1t celery seed
1t crushed rosemary
3 bay leaves
1t fresh cracked black pepper
1.5 T beef bouillon paste
3 cups warm H20
3 T of whole-wheat flour dry roasted in a skillet
2 large portabella mushrooms, chopped to 1"
¼ cup cream (skip for less sat-fat / cholesterol)
1 cup non-fat plain yogurt
1 lb. of textured vegetable protein (TVP) or lean bison

1.	In a large skillet sauté onion and garlic in some olive oil until almost translucent. 
2.	Add all herbs and spices. 
3.	Continue to sauté for 2 more minutes.
4. Brown TVP or bison in the skillet
5.	Add 2 of 3 cups of H20, add bouillon. 
6.	In measure cup, create smooth slurry with the extra cup of H2O and the whole wheat flour you browned in a dry skillet and stir into the other mixture. 
7.	Simmer and stir 15 minutes
8.	Mix together cream and yogurt thoroughly then add to skillet. Do not cook any further. 
9.	Serve over broad noodles or brown rice.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

So, sitting on my kitchen counter yesterday was a few questionable bananas, some mac nuts from Hawaii and some left over chocolate chips from xmas cookies. Hmmmm.... banana bread time!

Preheat oven to 350 degrees
Bake time: 1 hour 15 mins for 9x5x3 loaf pan or 1 hour for 2 smaller loaf pans

1 1/4 cups sugar
1/4 cup apple sauce 
1/4 cup stick margarine
2 large eggs or 1/2 cup eggbeaters
3-4 medium size mashed ripe bananas
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 1/2 cups all pourpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt 
3/4 cup chopped nuts (if desired)
3/4 cup chocolate chips

Mix sugar, apple sauce, margarine and eggs in a large bowl until blended well. Add bananas, buttermilk and vanilla, blend until smooth. Stir in flour, baking soda and salt until just moistened, add nuts and chocolate chips. Grease bottom of loaf pan, pour in batter and in the oven it goes.

Before, I sprinkled some choc chips on top before baking:










After, it worked!


----------



## n.e.w.t (Aug 9, 2007)

Impy said:


> What have you guys been eating lately? What's one of your current favorite recipes? (The easier the better..)
> 
> I discovered a good one not too long ago - its fast, even after a 10 hour work day plus a spin, it can be made with stuff on your shelf and freezer (except the scallions), it has protein, and tastes good. There is a lot of sodium, but you can pick low salt canned versions of things if that is a concern.
> 
> ...


Hope this question doesn't sound stupid... but do I have to thaw the chicken first or can I follow this recipe straight? I always buy the large packs of chicken breast when they are on sale and then freeze them individually. It can be a pain waiting for them to thaw sometimes and it would be great to have a tasty and quick way to cook them from frozen.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

n.e.w.t said:


> Hope this question doesn't sound stupid... but do I have to thaw the chicken first or can I follow this recipe straight? I always buy the large packs of chicken breast when they are on sale and then freeze them individually. It can be a pain waiting for them to thaw sometimes and it would be great to have a tasty and quick way to cook them from frozen.


Not stupid at all. Actually I wasn't clear about that part. I use a can of chicken broth, heat it up and just toss the frozen chicken into the boiling broth and poach it (boil) for 6 minutes, then take it out, saving the broth for later in the recipie (3/4 cups of it anyway).

This is a great way to quickly cook up those frozen chicken parts, no matter what the recipe. It gives good flavor too. There are 5 zillion recipes for "leftover chicken". I don't know about other houseolds but we rarely have leftover chicken just sitting around - if we roast one we eat it quickly!!

So I am a big fan of those frozen chicken bits. I also prefer the "chicken tenderloins" which are the smaller size flash frozen chicken bits (as opposed to the entire breasts) as it gives more flexibility in portion size - 4 are good for the chili recipie. I keep a lot of chicken broth on hand for this reason.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Old-School Post-Ride Guy-Food*

3 eggs scrambled in teaspoon of butter, 3 oz. grated cheddar cheese mixed late in cooking, with 1/2 can pork and beans heated in the pan after the eggs are cooked. Pepper for penache and maybe a splash of maple syrup. If you time it right you can eat it right out of the pan over the sink and use the fork you cooked with. A slight slurping action is best. Run the hot water during the last slurp and you can rinse the pan and scrub the fork and grater before you go pass out.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Not a recipe, but an ingredient suggestion: Quinoa (keen-wah) which is like couscous but loaded with iron and protein. 

Rinse it to remove the bitter coating, then either toast it raw or boil it. LOVE how it tastes toasted in a dry non-stick pan- eaten with a bit of cream and honey, ahhh! Mix it in with pretty much anything for added nutritional punch.

One of my vegan bike buddies got me into this stuff.


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

omg - i love those weird little grains - i've got a couple of recipies for it that i'll dig out. if anyone makes tabbouleh, you can substitute the bulgur/couscous with quinoa. YUM!



Christine said:


> Not a recipe, but an ingredient suggestion: Quinoa (keen-wah) which is like couscous but loaded with iron and protein.
> 
> Rinse it to remove the bitter coating, then either toast it raw or boil it. LOVE how it tastes toasted in a dry non-stick pan- eaten with a bit of cream and honey, ahhh! Mix it in with pretty much anything for added nutritional punch.
> 
> One of my vegan bike buddies got me into this stuff.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

2WD said:


> omg - i love those weird little grains - i've got a couple of recipies for it that i'll dig out. if anyone makes tabbouleh, you can substitute the bulgur/couscous with quinoa. YUM!


Yea dig 'em out. Would it be work in a chicken broth based soup?


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

I think that quinoa be good in a chickenbroth based soup - yum!

Here's a salad I tried-
1 c quinoa
2c h2o
pinch salt
1 carrot, peeled and grated
1 red pepper, diced
1 cucumber, sliced
3 green onions, thinly sliced
1 buch of parsley, chopped
zest and juice of a lemon
1/4 c olive oil
s and p to taste

rinse quinoa in cold h2o. drain and put in small pot. add h20 and season with some salt. bring to a simmer until the h2o is absorbed and quinoa is tender approx 15-20 min. put chopped up veg in bowl, add quinoa when done. add lemon juice and zest and olive oil, season with s and p and eat! 

another salad-

prepare quinoa as previously stated

1 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp lemon juice
2 tbsp oj
1 clove garlic - minced
2 green onions, thinly sliced
1 tsp freshly grated ginger
2 tbsp raisins - i did not make this with raisins because raisins in a salad is ew
2 tbsp toasted pine nuts
1 orange, coarsely chopped
1 cup cooked chicken, chopped

In large bowl, combine all ingredients. Add quinoa. Season with s and p. Eat!


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

MTNgirl said:


> sheesh, i love to talk about food almost as much as i love to eat apparently! bon apetit everyone! i'll get my mom's granola cookie recipe and post it up. they are soooo good. thanks for reading my food ramblings all. i'm hungry now...


Some good ideas here - thanks. I'm a lifelong carnivore (and I do mean carnivore) who's starting to realize that the battle of the bulge will go a lot easier if I transition to more veggie-based eating habits (plus I've learned a lot over the last few months about where our meat actually comes from and the high health and environmental costs involved). I'd be very interested in good, _practical_ resources for vegetarian cooking.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Simple lunch:

Slice apple into bite size pieces.
Add blue berries (or any berry would do)
add 10 dried cherries
chop pecans and add to the mix
enough vanilla yogurt to cover it all
mix and eat.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

There's a quinoa-lentil salad recipe that my vegan friend has, will have to find that. Been wanting to make it for a long time, just never got around to getting the lentils.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*serious addition, Dwight's Superbowl 5-layer dip*

1 can refried beans
1 tub o' sour cream
1 tub o' Gaucomole
1 jar of chunky salsa (medium or hot, a mild flavor will disappear)
2-3 cups of grated *sharp* cheddar
2 tablespoons chili powder (or one packet of "taco seasoning" if this isn't trashy enough)

First blend the chili powder in with the sour cream. (heat fans feel free to increase chili quantities) Layer the contents in a fair sized casserole dish in this order: Beans, gauc, sour cream, salsa, cheddar on top. Bake uncovered for half an hour on 350. Should be hot all the way through with the cheese starting to brown. stick a serving spoon in it so people can shovel some onto their plates, because a dip this heavy always leads to chip breakage. Serve with Tortilla chips or pita chips.

I make this once a year. If you wanted to make it a lot healthier, you could substitute yogurt for the sour cream and make your refried beans and gauc at home. But why would you want to do that?


----------

